

Windows Startup Sounds - 1.0 to Vista - drm237
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKXXX-XdumY&mode=related&search=

======
ctkrohn
The Windows 95 sound (which I rather like) was done by Brian Eno, a noted
ambient composer. From an interview Eno gave (found on his Wikipedia page):

"The idea came up at the time when I was completely bereft of ideas. I'd been
working on my own music for a while and was quite lost, actually. And I really
appreciated someone coming along and saying, "Here's a specific problem X
solve it." The thing from the agency said, "We want a piece of music that is
inspiring, universal, blah-blah, da-da-da, optimistic, futuristic,
sentimental, emotional," this whole list of adjectives, and then at the bottom
it said "and it must be 3 3/4 seconds long." I thought this was so funny and
an amazing thought to actually try to make a little piece of music. It's like
making a tiny little jewel. In fact, I made 84 pieces. I got completely into
this world of tiny, tiny little pieces of music. I was so sensitive to
microseconds at the end of this that it really broke a logjam in my own work.
Then when I'd finished that and I went back to working with pieces that were
like three minutes long, it seemed like oceans of time."

~~~
rms
Cool. Did he ever publish the other short pieces?

~~~
ctkrohn
Not that I know of, unfortunately. I'd definitely be interested in hearing
them.

------
daniel-cussen
It just gets slower and noisier as time goes on.

------
henning
ah, fond memories of programs crashing, and then eventually being thankful
they were only crashing if i used bad device drivers (but if you did, the
entire OS would go down), and then rarely crashing at all.

